# Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze



## maarkus (31. Jan. 2014)

Huhu Leute,

ich wollte am Hochbeet die Schwarze Folie mit der Ufermatte von Naturagart verdecken. Darauf soll so eine Art Rasen wachsen, welche auch unter Wasser wächst. Ich dachte zunächst an Nadelsimse. Ist das was, oder gibt es etwas geeigneteres? Weiter soll die Ufermatte auch noch an anderer Stelle unter Wasser mit "Rasen" eingesetzt werden. Also Position so +5/max.+10 am Wasserfall. Maximal bis auf -50 runter.


* Album vom Benutzer gelöscht *


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*



maarkus schrieb:


> Ich dachte zunächst an Nadelsimse. Ist das was, oder gibt es etwas geeigneteres?


Währe jetzt auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## underfrange (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Sternmoos


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*



underfrange schrieb:


> Sternmoos



welches?

das als __ Bodendecker in Handel angebotene Sternmoos Sagina subulata - ist trotz Namens kein __ Moos sondern ein Mitglied der Caryophyllaceae (Nelkengewächse)

oder ein Mnium - das wär ein echtes Moos was auch in Erlenbrüchen vorkommt - bezweifel aber das das bis in 50cm Wassertriefe wächst oder irgendwo im Handel erwerblich ist

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (1. Feb. 2014)

Das Stermoos hat mich auch nicht überzeugt nach den google Ergebnissen


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

__ Nadelkraut bildet schöne Polster. Das könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Ist dann aber wohl bei den tiefferen Bereiche eine Frage des Lichtes ob es Polster bildet oder nach oben strebt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=648


----------



## maarkus (1. Feb. 2014)

Auch ganz nett, aber nicht winterhart. Es bleibt wohl bei der Nadelsimse. Winterhart und scheint sich schnell zu verbreiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*



maarkus schrieb:


> Auch ganz nett, aber nicht winterhart. Es bleibt wohl bei der Nadelsimse. Winterhart und scheint sich schnell zu verbreiten.


Nicht winterhart oberhalb vom Wasser. Denke du möchtest die Untergetaucht haben?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Markus,

auserhalb des Wasser siedeln sich auch von alleine schnell Moose, Flechten und andere Gewächse an (wenn man nicht gleich jeden "Schmutz" der sich auf ner Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen ablagert entfernt. Das unten auf den Bildern ist die letzten 3 Jahre alles von allein auf meinen mit Kunstrasen abgedecken Folie erschienen. Nun, da die größten "Minimoose" auch Sporen entlassen schreitet die Besiedlung immer schneller voran

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi

Eine andere Alternative wäre der __ Pillenfarn (Pilularia globulifera), der wächst auch rasenartig und ist winterhart. Ein Problem wird sein, dass das Substrat, auf dem der Rasen wachsen soll, auch Fadenalgen gut schmecken könnte. Ich habe ohne Zutun ein wasserfestes __ Moos (Fissidens?) was im Uferbereich wächst. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre __ Wasserstern. Ich habe mal eine Art in einer Pfütze auf einem Waldweg wachsen sehen. Ich stimme Frank zu, wenn man nicht allzu ordentlich den Rand sauber hält, kommt von selbst etwas, dem es dort gefällt.

PS. durch einen thread weiter unten angeregt könnte ich noch __ Pfennigkraut (Lysimachia nummularia) empfehlen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## maarkus (1. Feb. 2014)

Wächst der __ Wasserstern auch die paar Zentimeter übers Wasser? Durch den Wasserfall ist da auch immer feucht.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

http://www.seerosensorten.de/typo3temp/GB/Crassula_recurva_40_8606254c17_petrowsky_0dd6e87866.jpg


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Mir kommt neben der Nadelsimse noch die Zwiebel-Binse in den Sinn. Bleibt relativ klein aber vermehrt sich gut über Ausläufer. __ Wasserstern gibt es verschiedene Arten. Aber mehr als 5 cm über dem Wasserspiegel dürfte kaum eine schaffen.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*



maarkus schrieb:


> Wächst der __ Wasserstern auch die paar Zentimeter übers Wasser? Durch den Wasserfall ist da auch immer feucht.



Versuche es mit Bubiköpchen


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Das __ Bubiköpfchen ist bei uns in den meisten Gebieten nicht winterhart. __ Nadelkraut ist ein invasiver Neophyt und sollte auf keinen Fall mehr gepflanzt werden. In einigen Länder der EU und in der Schweiz ist der Verkauf und das Anpflanzen des Nadelkrauts bereits verboten.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Das __ Bubiköpfchen ist bei uns in den meisten Gebieten nicht winterhart. __ Nadelkraut ist ein invasiver Neophyt und sollte auf keinen Fall mehr gepflanzt werden. In einigen Länder der EU und in der Schweiz ist der Verkauf und das Anpflanzen des Nadelkrauts bereits verboten.



Also meine Schwiegermutter hatte das Bubiköpfchen hinter einer Mauer gepflanzt....wächst da geschützt im Bereich 7. Bin ganz froh das es da steht den sonst währ dort nur braune Erde. Rasen wächst dort nicht.

Das mit dem Nadelkraut war mir nicht bekannt. Welche Probleme mach das den? Ich mag die Pflanze in meinem Teich.


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Eine Beschreibung der Probleme mit dem __ Nadelkraut (und mit anderen invasiven Teichpflanzen) findest Du hier: http://www.neobiota.de/12651.html


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Für Ludwigia gilt es wohl auch. Ebenso wie für das Tausenblatt. __ Wasserpest natürlich auch. Habe mir mal eben die Liste der invasiven Pflanzen angeschaut..... Also Kirschlorbeer steckt jeder zweite Gärtner täglich in den Boden. Das Faserpalmen auch dazu gehören ist kaum zu glauben. Gelbe Scheincalla. .... 

Einige echt interesannte Pflanzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Totto,

selbst heimische Arten wie __ Blutweiderich und die Knoblauchsrauke können extrem aggressive Neophyten werden (in Nordamerika sind sie gefürchtet)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi

@ Toto: Für welche Ludwigia gilt das denn? Die einheimische, Ludwigia palustris ist ziemlich selten in Deutschland. Welche ist denn sonst noch winterhart? 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Es geht um Ludwigia grandiflora, die aber inzwischen Jussiaea grandiflora heisst


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

http://neobiota.naturschutzinformat...anzen&ID=c96618ec-519f-4d12-9f8d-53bfc3deca15



> Heusenkräuter
> (Ludwigia grandiflora, L. peploides und L. x kentiana)
> Die aus Mittel- und Südamerika stammenden Heusenkräuter
> wachsen meist flutend, aber auch emers in Gewässern. Die
> ...


----------



## Limnos (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi

Danke an Werner und Totto.

Die Kenne ich und hatte sie auch einmal. Aber ein Winter war wohl zu streng für sie, seither ist sie weg. Ich habe sie wildwachsend in Südfrankreich an der Durance gesehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe sie wildwachsend in Südfrankreich an der Durance gesehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang,

wo wächst den an der Durance was sumpfpflanzenartiges im/am Wasser. So viel Wasser wie letzten Mai hab ich in der Durance noch nie gesehen, da war von den sonst stark aufgeheizten blanken Schotterebenen net mehr viel zu sehen. Normalerweise sieht man in der Durance ja außer bei dem Kernkraftwerk bei Carderache (Verdonmündung), den Aufstauungen bei Sisteron und dem Lac de Serre Poncon ja kaum Wasser im Fluß

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Frank

Wo das genau war, kann ich nach 15 Jahren nicht mehr rekonstruieren. Ich meine, dass wir auf der Fahrt von Aix nach Ile sur la Sorgue die Durance überquert haben, und da waren nahe der Brücke Schotterflächen mit Resttümpeln. Da wuchs die Jussiaea. Leider ist auf dem Foto davon nichts deutliches zu sehen. Auch Spitzkletten sind mir von dem Platz noch in Erinnerung geblieben

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Wolfgang,

ok, vor der Mündung in die Rhone siehts natürlich schon ein bischen anders aus. Ruhigeres Wasser durch den Rhonerückstau und mehr eingeschwemmte Nährstoffe

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (8. Feb. 2014)

Und was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

 

Einige Pflanzen wurden ja schon aufgezeigt.....Sonst Blätter noch mal durch das Pflanzenlexikon.

Rasenbildende Pflanzen gibt's  für das Aquarium etliche:

- Glossostigma elatinoides 
- Lilaeopsis novae zelandiae
- Lilaeopsis brasilie
- Echinodorus quadricostatus 
- Echinodorus tenellus
- Cryptocoryne parva

Müsstest selbst mal Googlen ob welche davon im Kaltwasser klar kommen. Dann ist noch die Frage packen die den Winter. Mit 18 °C sind wohl welche geführt...die Aquarianer probieren aber meist nicht ob es noch tiefer geht. Die tenellus habe ich mindestens 1 Jahr in einem Glass auf der Fensterbank.....also überlebt die auch mal 10 °C. 
Vielleicht sollte ich es mal im Sommer im Teich probieren???


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Ich kann noch Lilaeopsis occidentalis anbieten, die ist bei mir winterhart


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Totto,

rasenbildende (ausläufertreibende) Echinodorusarten gibt es keine mehr.

Diese ehemaligen Echinodoren (z.B E. tenellus. E. magdalenensis) sind schon seit einigen Jahre als eigenständige Gattung Helantium von den Echinodorus abgetrennt worden. Die sehr bekannte E. tenellus heißt seitdem Helantium tenellus - da ändert auch nix dran das sie unter falschem Namen weiterhin verkauft werden

immer diese Umbenennungen, demnächst kann ich mal wieder das Lexika durchforsten und etliche Arten dort ihre aktuelle Familienzugehörigkeit verpassen (sehr viel da z.B Hippuridaceae, Callitrichaceae, Scrophulariaceae, gehören mittlerweile ja zu den Plantaginaceae (Wegerichgewächsen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Stimmt. Immer diese Umbenennungen.....aber wenn es den so korrekter ist.

Gewöhne mich aber bestimmt nicht mehr an alles.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Markus,

außer der Nadelsimse könnte es da vielleicht auch mit __ Wassermoos klappen

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Bei den Umbenennungen werden wir demnächst in ruhigeres Fahrwasser kommen. Im Moment wirkt sich dort aus dass wir durch Computer und Internet in der Lage sind die bisherigen Daten schnell und vollständig zu vergleichen. Dadurch __ fliegen die ganzen Synonyme auf. Das zweite ist die Anwendung der Genetik bei der Bestimmung der Verwandschaftsverhältnisse der Pflanzen. Früher hatten wir nur die Möglichkeit anhand des Blütenbaus auf Verwandschaft zu schließen, jetzt können wir das viel genauer indem wir das Erbgut anschauen. Beides bewirkt momentan gewaltige Veränderungen in der Namensgebung, aber wenn das einmal überall durchgeführt ist, dürfte es nur noch sehr selten zu Namensänderungen kommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Werner,

stimmt schon. Aber lästig ist es trotzdem

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi

Nach Genombestimmungen werden natürlich Verwandtschaftsbeziehungen viel klarer, ob man sie dann aber noch in das Schema unserer Nomenklatur pressen kann, stell ich mir schwierig vor: ab wieviel unterschiedlichen Genen rutscht etwas in eine andere Kategorie (Familie, Gattung, Art, Unterart,) Schon jetzt werden es immer mehr Infra- und Supra Kategorien. Oder es heißt immer häufiger: Stellung unklar.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Rasenähnliche Wasserpflanze*

Hi Wolfgang,

ja, ich hab schon angefangen die Familien im Lexika auf den momentanen Stand zu bringen.

Da lob ich mir doch botanische Gärten. Die ganzen Lauche z.B (und sämtliche anderen ehemaligen Liliaceae) stehen im heimischen Boga Marburg immer noch als Liliaceae da, genau noch wie zu meiner Lehrzeit vor 28Jahren, die Zeit als Alliaceae und neuerdings Amaryllidaceae sind da bisher spurlos dran vorbeigegangen (da sollte man doch meinen das gerade dort die Änderungen berücksichtigst werden) - gerade bei nem bot. Garten der mit 26 Hektar zu den größten 6 in Deutschland gehört

MfG Frank


----------

